# New fear issues in 3 year old



## redd (May 25, 2014)

A little background first:
Redd is a 3 year old male vizsla. He's headstrong and very resilient. Mostly obedient. Very typical V. Some separation anxiety but nothing extreme. He gets tons of exercise and goes with us everywhere. 

We have been living on the road for the last 18 months, first traveling in an airstream trailer and more recently switched to a van. He did well with the first transition and had no issues. 

We lived in a condo while I worked last fall, my husband with him full time. The condo had problems with all 3 smoke alarms intermittently going off and chirping. This scared him terribly. But he'd be okay within a few hours of the "attack". 

When we moved into the van, the first thing that happened was the smoke alarm chirping. He was scared to death and related the noise to the van. Super challenging to get him in the van at all. He then developed a fear of beeps as the van beeps and has lots of fancy alarms (lane assist, blind spot assist, etc) which we have turned off. But unfortunately it has one intermittent beep we can't turn off. 

His has been actively disobedient which is new in relation to the fear.

In the meantime we have been desensitizing with treats and play during beeps to try to relate something positive to the noises. Its been somewhat helpful.

However, now we are in a house for a few months, and wouldn't you know the smoke alarm chirps low battery the second we walk in. I swear I hate smoke alarms at this point. He is now scared of the house. He is scared of the floorboards squeaking. Almost any high-pitched noise is scaring him. 

I understand our lifestyle has become hard on him but it's not an option to change at this moment. Any thoughts on how to further desensitize with squeaks, beeps, chirps, etc? 
Do we need to get help?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not any other thoughts on desensitizing him, but have you thought of laying down some rugs. It helps absorb noise, and should cut down on the creaky floor boards. Also how much exercise is he getting. Mine seem to stress less, if they have a good off leash run. I've also had good luck using a Thunder shirt. June hates storms, and while it does not completely make her fear go away. It does help.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. 

He gets a lot of off leash exercise, runs up to 15 miles with us on our mountain bikes at a time. Daily walks and socialization. He is totally happy and normal when we are out and about.

If we try the thundershirt, would he wear it only in the house and van? We ultimately have to leave him alone in the house so perhaps it would keep him calm.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June only wears hers when I know a storm is coming. It helps if I put it on her a hour, or so before it gets here. So yes, in the van and house only.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah hates smoke detectors, too. We now have a routine where she calmly gets put in her crate while the beep is dealt with. No matter what the hour. No matter how sound the sleep. "Oh, is that the smoke detector?" "Time for crate" Happy voices. Calm demeanor.

Going back to the beginning of vehicle training may be helpful. Games around the van while it's stopped. Games jumping in and out of the van while it is stopped. Games in the van while it's parked. Games in the van while it is parked with the engine running. That kind of thing. Treat the van as a different problem to desensitize than the noises.

I'd be interested to get TexasRed's opinion on whistle training him. The training itself would be praise for performance after a high-pitched sound. It might be too much for him, I don't know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's hard to say what I would try, and would depend on the severity of the fear. While some will still complete the command, it does not change their mental state. Tail tucked, and body shaking while they complete a small task hasn't worked for June during storms. 
Her fear of storms was only slight. Then we had a transformer blow up very close to the backyard, just as a storm was rolling in. It confirmed her fears, and changed how she was able to deal with them. I can take her places during bad weather, and to potty in the front yard. She's only slightly affected in those places. She wants no part of the backyard, and has to have on a thundershirt in the house. She will either need a safe place to lay, or next to me on the sofa. We also play classical music in the house, to drowned out the noise from the bad weather. I crate her anytime I leave the house, and put on her thundershirt, and music if there is a chance of rain in the forecast. 
Without those things, she would be inside one of my kitchen cabinets, or even in the fireplace when I returned home. 
I've tried to desensitize her with the sound tracks they sell, and having her complete tasks to try and take her mind off it. We even did live quail retrieves in the house. Those did help some until the transformer blew up. Now I just keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the opinion TR. 


I laughed when I saw your comment about the fireplace. Savannah's favorite spot when faced with overwhelming input is the cat's litter box. Fortunately everyone in the household demands that it is kept clean.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Our fireplace is now closed off. I asked my husband to do it, and now it has a piece of plywood covering it. I need to paint it, or do something that looks a little better.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Perhaps one of those life-size picture/posters of your pups? Lol!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your input. He is better- we've played a lot inside the house (our current domain) and I started to play his favorite game (treat hide and seek) when something upsets him. He can't resist! But with his tail tucked and looking up at the ceiling for that evil chirp box every so often. 

We've greased all door hinges to stop any squeaking. All smoke detectors have new batteries. 

We haven't been inside the van in a week or so. Once we are closer to going back on the road we will slowly reintroduce him. 

In the meantime, we have another behavior problem so I'll make a new post!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like huge improvement  Just a suggestion, when his attention focuses to the box and his tail tucks, say nothing but raise and stroke his tail, sort of pushing up as you pet it. This can help improve the dogs confidence as well in combo with the great work you've been doing. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

